# nogi, krzesło, podpiłować



## r065

Witam.
Mam problem: jak będzie: "*podpiłować nogi w krześle*" w j. angielskim?


----------



## Rusak963

My guess: to cut halfway through a chair's legs.


----------



## r065

Thank you


----------



## majlo

My try would be to "saw halfway through the chair's legs". I think it's more specific.


----------



## NotNow

majlo said:


> That's not exactly correct. It should be without the indefinite article.
> 
> My try, though, would be to "saw halfway through the chair's legs". I think it's more specific.


 
Speaking of being specific, does _podpiłować_ mean to saw in half or to saw partially, not necessarily in half?


----------



## majlo

_Podpiłować _doesn't specifically mean that the legs are cut/sawed in half, it can be partially. How could we put it then?  To cut/saw a little through.... ?


----------



## delicja

I know that podpilowac if you talk about for example nails is for sure file down. I guess you could say trim too but more cut. not sure about chair's legs though


----------



## Szkot

I am getting a bit confused.  Are you   shortening the legs by 'sawing a bit off off them',  or 'sawing them part of the way through'  i.e. weakening them, so that they may collapse when someone sits down?  And why?


----------



## Rusak963

Szkot said:


> I am getting a bit confused.  Are you   shortening the legs by 'sawing a bit off off them',  or 'sawing them part of the way through'  i.e. weakening them, so that they may collapse when someone sits down?  And why?



Actually, "podpiłować" can mean both. So we'd have to ask r065 about the meaning he wants to convey.


----------



## NotNow

majlo said:


> _Podpiłować _doesn't specifically mean that the legs are cut/sawed in half, it can be partially. How could we put it then?  To cut/saw a little through.... ?


 
To partially cut the legs of a chair.

As usual, we need more context in order to give a better translation.


----------



## r065

I meant: 'sawing them part of the way through' = weaking them

"'(...) so that they may collapse when someone sits down" - exactly!


----------



## Rusak963

r065 said:


> I meant: 'sawing them part of the way through' = weaking them
> 
> "'(...) so that they may collapse when someone sits down" - exactly!



If so, then this is your answer:



NotNow said:


> To partially cut the legs of a chair.
> 
> As usual, we need more context in order to give a better translation.



The one that I provided can work too, although, NotNow's suggestion is more accurate.


----------



## Szkot

I think the word 'through' is necessary as in R963's original answer - to cut halfway / partially through a chair's legs.  Without through it could sound like making superficial cuts, vandalism rather than sabotage.

Going back to the Polish, is this a description of a practical joke, or is it a more widely-used expression for undermining someone's position?


----------



## Rusak963

Szkot said:


> I think the word 'through' is necessary as in R963's original answer - to cut halfway / partially through a chair's legs.  Without through it could sound like making superficial cuts, vandalism rather than sabotage.
> 
> Going back to the Polish, is this a description of a practical joke, or is it a more widely-used expression for undermining someone's position?



It's a practical joke.


----------

